# POD fulfillment service using my own webstore?



## Robert_Houdin (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello 

I am building a website using open-source CMS Joomla and Virtuemart as a shopping cart. Basically the site is to sell some basic tshirt designs for a 'special day', however as I am based in Australia and I expect the bulk of my orders to come from the UK and the US, I do not wish to handle the manufacturing process or shipping.

Also, a POD fulfillment service is really my only option as I lack the capital to invest in inventory.

Is there a way I can automate sending orders to a company like Spreadshirt, Cafepress etc without actually integrating their shopping cart into the front end of my site?

I saw it suggested elsewhere in this forum that a seller could take orders through the shopping cart on their own website, then 'simply' place those orders at Cafepress etc. This is not an option for me, as (besides being double handling) it will complicate refunds/returns and also not solve the primary reason I do not wish to use a conventional Cafepress store in the first place:

The MAIN reason I do not wish to simply integrate a Cafepress shopping cart into my own site is that I feel the profit margins are far too low, given that I will be both maintaining my own distinct webstore and driving all traffic to the site.

Are there any companies that will fill POD orders with a better profit margin for me given that I do not recquire the traditional 'store' that sites like Cafepress offer?

I think the base price for a tshirt on Cafepress is around AU$20-25 plus P&H... I don't think I could really charge anything on top of that for a basic tshirt on my website.

Please let me know if there's anything I haven't thought of.

Many thanks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If you are willing to _not_ use POD, instead having an upfront inventory, and thus take on risk, that opens up PrintMojo as an option: they're a fulfillment company similar to the others, but they use screenprinting. Thus you have to print (and pay for) your stock upfront (they handle everything from printing through order fulfillment). It would give you a better quality product and a much higher profit margin, but you'd also have to take on the risk of unsold shirts.

POD is a pretty expensive process, so while the various providers will jockey around to try and provide the best deal, the profit margins are never going to be what they would if you went a different route.

Like you said, since you don't need a store you could try and contract with someone to dropship your orders. As far as I know there aren't companies that specialise in that though. Theoretically you could come to an agreement with anyone with a DTG printer though.


----------



## Robert_Houdin (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Lewis!

Another option I thought of is that after launching my website I could collect tshirt orders through my shopping cart and then after say, 25 tshirts (or however many the 'minimum' is, in order for the tshirts to be cost-effective) have been purchased, send off the order to the screenprinting shops. That way I will have already collected the funds to pay for the inventory (and not be left with excess, unsold stock). I would choose 3 different screenprinters to fill orders from the UK, US and Australia (where I am based) to save on shipping costs. 

I would of course have to inform the customers that there will be a delay in shipping their tshirt (dependent upon how quickly orders are received). The biggest factor here is price, I feel that my customers here in Australia will not pay more than AU$25 + P&H for a tshirt. Yes, we're fairly 'cheap' this side of the equator = P So essentially just setting up a shop at Cafepress or Spreadshirt is out, because from what I can see there really won't be any profit margin.

I know that having customers wait for their tshirt is not ideal but I am trying to work within my budget constraints. I would very much appreciate any constructive feedback!

Another option is this company that does DTG fulfillment orders for customers who have their own web stores... has anybody had experience using these guys, or can comment on their pricing to give me an idea of how much it may cost me to use their service? Custom DTG Shirt Printing in Phoenix Arizona

Many thanks,
Donald = )


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> or can comment on their pricing to give me an idea of how much it may cost me to use their service? Custom DTG Shirt Printing in Phoenix Arizona


Once you signup, you can get access to their pricing. That's usually the best way to get an idea of pricing with various vendors.

I signed up with them, but I haven't used their services yet.


----------

